# Who Still Uses a Turntable?!



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

I love mine.  Comments and Critiques are always welcome.




Uncompressed by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Best,
Jake


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice. I like how it fades into the dark at the back and looks like it's floating. Whatcha got playing on it?

I'm just getting ready to start using a turntable again. A few weeks ago, I came across a great little record store that sells mostly vinyl and I couldn't resist getting a couple of albums. Now of course I either have to make sure my old one is still lurking around and working, or I have to buy a new one.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

limr said:


> Very nice. I like how it fades into the dark at the back and looks like it's floating. Whatcha got playing on it?
> 
> I'm just getting ready to start using a turntable again. A few weeks ago, I came across a great little record store that sells mostly vinyl and I couldn't resist getting a couple of albums. Now of course I either have to make sure my old one is still lurking around and working, or I have to buy a new one.




I had Lorde's "Pure Heroine" at the time the image was taken--the whole album is wonderful, IMO.  Nothing compares to the quality of vinyl. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## Tiller (Feb 2, 2014)

I do! Yours is a lot nicer than mine though.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

Tiller said:


> I do! Yours is a lot nicer than mine though.



Technically, it's my fathers.  But yes, it is one beautiful turntable. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## Tiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine was given to me for free by my fiancé's grandparents.

My fiancé and I always go garage sale-ing and she always finds teacher stuff. I never found camera stuff so I started collecting records.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Mine was given to me for free by my fiancé's grandparents.
> 
> My fiancé and I always go garage sale-ing and she always finds teacher stuff. I never found camera stuff so I started collecting records.



Seems like an excellent second choice.

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful table !!!

Here is an old one of mine. I need to get a picture of the latest table. Not nearly as beautiful as your's :thumbup:







But no matter what table i'm using it always gets played through this


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

BillM said:


> Beautiful table !!!
> 
> Here is an old one of mine. I need to get a picture of the latest table.
> 
> ...



Wow... I'm jealous of the McIntosh setup!!!

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, I fall in love with it every time I turn it on.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

BillM said:


> Thanks, I fall in love with it every time I turn it on.



Hahah... That's a funny statement, taken out of context.

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice stuff! I've been thinking of getting a new one since they're 'back' instead of digging out my old one in the basement that was fritzing out years ago. Seems to be true that if you keep stuff it'll come back (except for 8 tracks, that was a bad idea from the start LOL).


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

LOL


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice stuff! I've been thinking of getting a new one since they're 'back' instead of digging out my old one in the basement that was fritzing out years ago. Seems to be true that if you keep stuff it'll come back (except for 8 tracks, that was a bad idea from the start LOL).




I actually have a little portable am/fm 8 track player stuffed in a closet, i just can't bring myself to throw it out :blushing:


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice stuff! I've been thinking of getting a new one since they're 'back' instead of digging out my old one in the basement that was fritzing out years ago. Seems to be true that if you keep stuff it'll come back (except for 8 tracks, that was a bad idea from the start LOL).



Definitely worth the investment.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2014)

My dad has one (nothing fancy), and I've considered buying one.  New releases are pretty much always available on vinyl around here.

"Music" just doesn't have the sway it did for me 10 years ago ... I don't know, I've become boring or something.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> My dad has one (nothing fancy), and I've considered buying one.  New releases are pretty much always available on vinyl around here.
> 
> "Music" just doesn't have the sway it did for me 10 years ago ... I don't know, I've become boring or something.



Oh I'm the exact opposite--I'd be lost without music.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think I'm just getting old or something, lol.  Or having a mid-life crisis or whatever...

Music just isn't something I think about very often these days.  10 years ago, it was almost the only thing I cared about.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 2, 2014)

I only use my turntable maybe once a month. But its nice and it sets a mood better than an Iphone dock.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2014)

I still have an old Dual direct drive turntable ... I had a plan on digitizing my vinyl ... after about 30 albums I got tired.
I got rid of some of the stuff I had duplicated on CD, but I kept the great stuff.
Not sure what I want to do with them ... or the cassettes ... or my Sony DAT deck.


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a feeling that once I get a turntable set up, I'll be using a lot. Lord, the hours I used to spend poring over liner notes while listening to new records! I used to sneak my brother's albums and copy the lyrics so I could memorize the words and sing along when he played them. I still vividly remember doing this for _2112_ when I was 7 or 8 years old. That will probably be the first record I play (yes, I took it when he didn't want it anymore and I still have it!)


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 2, 2014)

Me!

I have a Rega (Planar 3). 

I only got it in my early 20s, now I cant live without it.

New releases on it sound awesome.

View attachment 65875


----------



## ratssass (Feb 2, 2014)

...still have my Technics SL-DD2.........has to be 25-30 years old......still works fine...


----------



## sleist (Feb 2, 2014)

That McIntosh is sweet.  Officially drooling.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

sleist said:


> That McIntosh is sweet.  Officially drooling.



Right?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratssass (Feb 2, 2014)

...heres one for you older vinyl guys/gals....without giving it up,and without googling it,who knows where the hidden message is in The Wall?


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ...heres one for you older vinyl guys/gals....without giving it up,and without googling it,who knows where the hidden message is in The Wall?



No idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ...heres one for you older vinyl guys/gals....without giving it up,and without googling it,who knows where the hidden message is in The Wall?



I used to know and have completely forgotten. My sister had the album and I used to play it a LOT.


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 2, 2014)

The wife still has a her old turntable but it's back home at her mom's place. I still have my records but their boxed up in storage. I've been thinking about picking one up, maybe get into collecting vinyl again.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 2, 2014)

i'll give you hint.....perform the math equation on the chalkboard inside the album cover....


----------



## Tiller (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been on the hunt for a Pink Floyd album. Haven't got one yet.

You're all making me jealous with your sexy turntables. Mine would be embarrassing.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice! 

On a side note, my wife and I have been shopping for a turntable for wuite a while now. I had no idea it was so hard to find a good one.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

Tiller said:


> I've been on the hunt for a Pink Floyd album. Haven't got one yet.
> 
> You're all making me jealous with your sexy turntables. Mine would be embarrassing.



Sexy turntables make sexy music sound even more sexy... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2014)

How much of it is the turntable and how much is the receiver and speakers?


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

limr said:


> How much of it is the turntable and how much is the receiver and speakers?



Most of it is in the reciever (pre-amp, power amp) and speakers. Just depends on the stylus, the cartridge, the tone arm, etc. So so many little factors that can add up quick.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2014)

I use a Yamaha R-70 receiver (1983) with a pair of Yamaha speaker of the same age.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> I use a Yamaha R-70 receiver (1983) with a pair of Yamaha speaker of the same age.



New doesn't mean better. The older tube amps and such can be amazing.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

limr said:


> How much of it is the turntable and how much is the receiver and speakers?



If it doesn't start out right at the source it won't matter what kind of power or speakers you have. But I do love my speakers, perfect for some Steely Dan :thumbup:


----------



## Tiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's mine :blushing:


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Very nice!
> 
> On a side note, my wife and I have been shopping for a turntable for wuite a while now. I had no idea it was so hard to find a good one.



You should get a Kronos ... you may be able to afford the low end model:
http://www.kronosaudio.com/images/Sparta/Kronos Sparta HR.jpg


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

They are beautiful, too bad they cost more than a small car lol


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

BillM said:


> They are beautiful, too bad they cost more than a small car lol



The other day I was in an audiophile store and the owner was telling me about the $32,000 pair of eight foot speaker cables he sold. HA! Stuff like that makes me feel broker than broke.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

Do yourself a favor, don't ever go to an audiophile web site and get involved in a discussion on speaker cables !!!!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 2, 2014)

I *did* have one...until my youngest son absconded with it AND all my best vinyl. I couldn't really complain though; I didn't use it much anymore and was so thrilled that he had the good sense to love The Beatles, The Grateful Dead, Pink Floyd and others that I didn't have the heart to not let him have it all.

Technically, I *do* still have a turntable--but it's one of those great big console things, where the turntable is inside. It needs a new belt and probably a new needle. My intent was always to gut the console and put a better pair of speakers, etc in there. But now, my TV sits on top of the console, so I can't even open it.



ratssass said:


> i'll give you hint.....perform the math equation on the chalkboard inside the album cover....



Well, I thought I knew until you gave the hint. I always heard it was in the song, Empty Spaces. But I never tried to find it myself.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I *did* have one...until my youngest son absconded with it AND all my best vinyl. I couldn't really complain though; I didn't use it much anymore and was so thrilled that he had the good sense to love The Beatles, The Grateful Dead, Pink Floyd and others that I didn't have the heart to not let him have it all.
> 
> Technically, I *do* still have a turntable--but it's one of those great big console things, where the turntable is inside. It needs a new belt and probably a new needle. My intent was always to gut the console and put a better pair of speakers, etc in there. But now, my TV sits on top of the console, so I can't even open it.
> 
> ...



It took a lot of convincing of my dad for me to have his turntable at school. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2014)

Denon still makes some affordable turntables: Home Theater System Turntables | Denon


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 2, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Denon still makes some affordable turntables: Home Theater System Turntables | Denon



They do. There's plenty of used items out there for reasonable prices too--you just have to find them.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 3, 2014)

At least one of those automatic turntables on that denon page are actually junk, relabelled version of a generic chinese one (ive seen an ones at the same price point under the marantz and sony labels, totally identical hardware).

I avoided automatic turntables, or anything with USB or inbuilt phone, as they all seemed  a bit flimsy.

Go with a Pro-ject or a Rega. They keep it simple, less to go wrong, less tech also means more build quality. I got my Rega P3 used for like £100 and have had it neaely 5 years, before that some other guy had it for 20+.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> At least one of those automatic turntables on that denon page are actually junk, relabelled version of a generic chinese one (ive seen an ones at the same price point under the marantz and sony labels, totally identical hardware).
> 
> I avoided automatic turntables, or anything with USB or inbuilt phone, as they all seemed  a bit flimsy.
> 
> Go with a Pro-ject or a Rega. They keep it simple, less to go wrong, less tech also means more build quality. I got my Rega P3 used for like £100 and have had it neaely 5 years, before that some other guy had it for 20+.



I agree-- avoid "fancy" electronic ones.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

If you are serious about finding a decent table checkout a site called Audio Karma. Lots of nice folks there who will offer knowledgeable advice. You will see many many threads covering this topic so if you don't feel like joining or asking you'll have plenty of information to brows through.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 3, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Well, I thought I knew until you gave the hint. I always heard it was in the song, Empty Spaces. But I never tried to find it myself.




that is correct,shirly <---(j/k),now the math equation is a bit fuzzy,as the 80's had taken there toll.I just remember it had something to do with "Stereo Steve" finding it.Time into the album?Feet into the tape?Anyway,it's another fine use for that strobe on your turntable................lol


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

ratssass said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought I knew until you gave the hint. I always heard it was in the song, Empty Spaces. But I never tried to find it myself.
> ...



I guess I must be too young to understand all of this.

Jake


----------



## sm4him (Feb 3, 2014)

ratssass said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I thought I knew until you gave the hint. I always heard it was in the song, Empty Spaces. But I never tried to find it myself.
> ...



You know that now you'll never be able to call me anything but shirly. 
I do seem to remember something about the math equation, now that I've thought about it for a while. Like you though, I can't remember how it helped. I do know that you had to go to a certain spot in the song, and THEN play it backwards, and it started with something just horribly clever, like "you found the secret message&#8230;" :lmao:

It's a wonder ANY old rock albums are still playable, given how many people were forcing them to play backwards to hear all these hidden, subversive messages!



D-B-J said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Yeah, you know, that's one of those things that you don't even think about, but I guess younger people have no idea about this. 
Playing records backward, or "backmasking" was a pretty popular thing when I was younger. Many bands, including Pink Floyd, the Beatles and ELO, would "hide" secret messages that could only be heard by playing the record backwards. The trick was getting it to spin backwards at approximately the same speed as it did forward so the message was clear.
But then people started listening to EVERYTHING backwards, hoping for secret messages (which were, for the most part, incredibly insipid when you could even actually hear them&#8230, and making up all kinds of subversive, subconscious stuff that was supposedly on different albums, just to make people play them backwards and try to hear them.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

sm4him said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Ahhhh makes sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratssass (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

ratssass said:


>



I have the same sort of system on my Micro Seiki. It's so cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratssass (Feb 3, 2014)

....as long as it's at least a semi-auto,you can play your albums backwards at the correct pitch!!!


----------



## RichieT (Feb 3, 2014)

I still use a (don't laugh) Sanyo from the early seventies. The only problem is the strobe light intermitts. My friends' brother DJ'ed back then and he told me he didn't know how Sanyo screwed up, but they actually made a good product. He bought one for his girlfriend and said it was worth it (he used Thorens). That's the last of my original equipment since my Cerwin Vega speakers' foam dry rotted a couple of years ago.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 3, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I love mine. Comments and Critiques are always welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is a turntable?


----------



## HitenNainaney (Feb 3, 2014)

Had bought this around 2 years ago. It's the Pro-jekt debut carbon.

Don't mind the pictures, I wasn't into photography back then


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> Had bought this around 2 years ago. It's the Pro-jekt debut carbon.
> 
> Don't mind the pictures, I wasn't into photography back then



Nice!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitenNainaney (Feb 3, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> > Had bought this around 2 years ago. It's the Pro-jekt debut carbon.
> ...



Thank You!


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2014)

RichieT said:


> I still use a (don't laugh) Sanyo from the early seventies. The only problem is the strobe light intermitts. My friends' brother DJ'ed back then and he told me he didn't know how Sanyo screwed up, but they actually made a good product. He bought one for his girlfriend and said it was worth it (he used Thorens). That's the last of my original equipment since my Cerwin Vega speakers' foam dry rotted a couple of years ago.




Putting new foams in speakers isn't hard or expensive. If you are in upstate NY there is a large community of vintage audio lovers up there :thumbup:


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought "uncompressed" was the title at first, not just a link to an uncompressed image.

Cause you know, hi-fi, etc.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ratssass (Feb 3, 2014)

SWEET,SASH!!!
....about 1:30 into empty spaces,the part that sounds like an airport terminal,just before he sings "how shall we fill these empty spaces"...
...and if you start "Dark Side of the Moon" at precisely the 3rd roar of the MGM lion in The Wizard of Oz,it makes for a, ummm....a different experience to the movie...

...and if you play Black Sabbath backwards,you'll see God........lol


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 3, 2014)

BillM said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> > I still use a (don't laugh) Sanyo from the early seventies. The only problem is the strobe light intermitts. My friends' brother DJ'ed back then and he told me he didn't know how Sanyo screwed up, but they actually made a good product. He bought one for his girlfriend and said it was worth it (he used Thorens). That's the last of my original equipment since my Cerwin Vega speakers' foam dry rotted a couple of years ago.
> ...



This.. My dad has a pair of 70s Celef speakers, a guy replaced the piezo, foam, and grills. £200 fully restored.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> I thought "uncompressed" was the title at first, not just a link to an uncompressed image.
> 
> Cause you know, hi-fi, etc.



Funny enough, that actually is the title.  

Best,
Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

sashbar said:


> View attachment 65942



Nice!


----------



## RichieT (Feb 3, 2014)

BillM said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> > I still use a (don't laugh) Sanyo from the early seventies. The only problem is the strobe light intermitts. My friends' brother DJ'ed back then and he told me he didn't know how Sanyo screwed up, but they actually made a good product. He bought one for his girlfriend and said it was worth it (he used Thorens). That's the last of my original equipment since my Cerwin Vega speakers' foam dry rotted a couple of years ago.
> ...



Thanks. Unfortunately, the Vegas' didn't survive the last round of "lets make room in the attic". They were replaced with Harman Kardon surround speakers which sound great. The CV's needed to be cranked up to sound at their best and they were big. I just don't play that loud anymore.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

RichieT said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > RichieT said:
> ...



Why not play loud? Haha.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fokker (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to have a Linn Sondek LP12 with the external power supply, super nice piece of kit. Unfortunately I seem to have lost the photos I had of that.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 3, 2014)

sashbar said:


> View attachment 65942



Crap !! You actually have that ? or are you yanking our chains ?
Hmm, I think that may beat the Kronos.
Raven AC


----------



## RichieT (Feb 3, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...



Actually, I might still be playing just as loud, but after 40 years of concerts, blaring stereo, and Les Pauls or Strats thru 100 watt tube amps in a 10X10 room, it just seems lower.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

RichieT said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > RichieT said:
> ...



Ahhhh that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 3, 2014)

Bringing this thread back from the dead





Got to shoot Steve Aoki this weekend, wow!


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 3, 2014)

sorry, wrong thread

The turntables made me think of the weekend shooting DJ's


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, I was wondering where the turntable was in that shot.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 3, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Yeah, I was wondering where the turntable was in that shot.



I just let it happen. Haha.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiller (Feb 3, 2014)

This thread really got me in the mood to listen today.

I started earlier by rocking out to Styx, The Beatles, and Def Leppard, and now I'm chilling out with some Foreigner and James Taylor.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 4, 2014)

Tiller said:


> This thread really got me in the mood to listen today.
> 
> I started earlier by rocking out to Styx, The Beatles, and Def Leppard, and now I'm chilling out with some Foreigner and James Taylor.



Good!! That's what I like to hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigReeves (Feb 5, 2014)

Love the photos my fartherinlaw still has his and lot of records. One is signed as well his friend got it for him   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigReeves (Feb 6, 2014)

CraigReeves said:


> Love the photos my fartherinlaw still has his and lot of records. One is signed as well his friend got it for him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was signed by  elvis costello 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rclarke (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is my turntable:



IMG_7995.jpg by biotecbob, on Flickr




clearaudio performance ortofon 2m black by biotecbob, on Flickr


----------

